# Coke Machine Stopped Cooling



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You can try what I call a 3 in 1. It's a starting relay and has a built in start capacitor to give it a boost. If that doesn't start the compressor the best way to fix it is the whole assembly will slide out and a new one will slide in. You don't have to solder anything. It just slides in and you plug it in. You will have to get it from a distributor, they are not cheap but any company that has vending machines should be able to order one for you. Or you could trying calling Coke. I'm not exactly sure where they get them from. Of course you could just replace the compressor as well. But take a good look at the evaporator coils. They are made out of steel instead of aluminum. And they do rust out.


----------



## cwcville (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestion....are you referring to replacing the whole compressor assembly and radiator? I did plug in just the compressor and the same results of clicking on...then shutting off...it appears to me that the compressor is working but something is telling it to shut off which is why I was thinking lack of coolant. However sometimes it's easier as you mentioned to replace whole section so I'm not chasing problems at high costs?


----------



## rander101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Have you checked to see if the coils are clean. Sometimes so much dust, dirt and junk builds up on them that air flow is impeded and they over heat quickly and cut off.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I was thinking from your post that the compressor was not running at all. Just trying to start. Which is why I was suggesting a starting kit for the compressor. Yes with those machines you can replace the whole refrigeration assembly.


----------



## cwcville (Sep 23, 2016)

I pulled the "tray" out and made sure the coils and fan were clean...the compressor does start as it shakes and power drops in house lol ...but then shuts right off...I verified that the switch etc is working....I am wondering if the real issue is the capacitor...seeing as the machine never went "warm" as time went on. Capacitor is also only $10 so I am going to try that first before I spend the $$$ for recharging it....I know under load, capacitors can shut down...my old door opener did the same thing...had enough to start it but then as door moved capacitor gave up.....stand by I guess! Will be trying to get one today!


----------

